# Gentoo binaria

## kandalf

Ciao a tutti, sono un felice gentooista sul desktop, ma sul portatile ho sempre usato debian.

Vorrei mettere gentoo sul portatile, ma date le alte temperature la cpu al100% sta sempre sui 70-72 gradi in fase di compilazione. Potrei mettere gentoo da stage 3, ma nn vorrei ricompilare tutte le nuove versioni di kde (per dirne uno) ogni volta, nn esiste un repository di sorgenti precompilati con USE generiche? Potrei anche provare a compilare tutto da 0, ma queste temperature mi spaventano. Aspetto vostri consigli.

Saluti

----------

## Ic3M4n

se hai gia tutto sul fisso abilita nel make.conf la features buildpkg e sposta i pacchetti sul portatile, con l'opzione -k o -K di emerge utilizzi i pacchetti già pronti. rimane sottinteso che devi avere make.conf e /etc/portage/package.* compatibili.

----------

## kandalf

buono entrambi sono amd64.

ma i pacchetti compilati dove li trovo? il /usr/portage?

----------

## MajinJoko

/usr/portage/packages

(credo   :Razz: )

puoi anche crearli "a mano" con il comando quickpkg

----------

## Ic3M4n

sotto /usr/portage/packages ti trovi una serie di dir tipo x11-base etc etc che contengono dei link simbolici ai veri pacchetti precompilati che ti trovi sotto /usr/portage/packages/All. se vuoi tenerti tutti i pacchetti dovrebbero tornarti utili un paio di comandi tipo fixpackages da inserire nelle features nel make.conf (si occupa di ricreare i link simbolici quando un pacchetto viene spostato su un'altro pc o quando gli viene cambiata la posizione, per esempio da games-arcade a games-sport) e eclean-pkg che ti permette di rimuovere i pacchetti che sono datati e non sono più nell'albero di portage. è comodo per salvare spazio insieme al suo fratellino eclean-dist

[EDIT] quickpkg utilizzalo con cautela perchè ricrea i pacchetti con i file attualmente in uso e copia anche le impostazioni in /etc dei programmi che hai modificato. è molto meglio fargli creare il tutto in fase di compilazione con --buildpkg.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Già tutto ciò è vero, con gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Se poi vuoi fare il pigro, monti via rete la cartella /usr/portage/packages e così in auto ti cerca ed usa i precompilati se li hai creati sul fisso. Addirittura potresti anche esportare la cartella di portage, così da non dover rsyncare 2 volte.

in fine tra gli howto c'è un3d chiamato  portatile felice, dacci un occhio, può interessarti.

Così finalmente usarai solo il meglio anche sul laptop  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

una sola precisazione: nel caso in cui esporti tutta la dir di portage e non solo i packages il traffico di rete ti può aumentare leggermente, inoltre dopo il sync dovresti dare un emerge --metadata in quanto attualmente con la nuova versione di portage viene fatto automaticamente durante il sync.

----------

## nightshadow

comunque sia non 'e un problema se la lasci compilare.. io ho gentoo sul notebook compilata tutta da zero e non ho avuto nessun problema.. oppure puoi ridurre il clock del processore con cpufreq (oppure a mano andando a scrivere nel file current_freq nella /sys)

in questo modo rallenti la compilazione ma riduci la temperatura...

----------

## kandalf

Ciao, vorrei montare /usr/portage/packages del fisso sul portatile, ma forse dovevo usare buildpkg nel make.conf e adesso? devo ridare un emerge -e system per creare i binari? non c'è un modo più sbrigativo?

perchè in /usr/portage/packages c'è solo kdebase che ho creato con quikpkg

shyana ~ # cd /usr/portage/packages/All/

shyana All # ls

kdebase-3.5.4.tbz2

----------

## thewally

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> Ciao, vorrei montare /usr/portage/packages del fisso sul portatile, ma forse dovevo usare buildpkg nel make.conf e adesso? devo ridare un emerge -e system per creare i binari? non c'è un modo più sbrigativo

 

```
# for i in /var/db/pkg/*/*; do quickpkg $i; done
```

Questo dovrebbe ricreare tutti i pacchetti  :Wink: 

----------

## kandalf

grazie 1000

anche se mi avevano sconsigliato di usare quickpkg ci proverò

----------

## thewally

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> solo che mi avevano sconsigliato di usare quickpkg, cmq ci proverò

 

Senza quickpkg penso non ci sia altro modo   :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

avevo sconsigliato quickpkg perchè ti copia le impostazioni che hai già creato in /etc tipo i file di conf della rete etc etc se copi il baselayout. dopo devi rimetterli a posto.

----------

## thewally

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> avevo sconsigliato quickpkg perchè ti copia le impostazioni che hai già creato in /etc tipo i file di conf della rete etc etc se copi il baselayout. dopo devi rimetterli a posto.

 

Si, sono d'accordo con te   :Very Happy: 

Ma non vedo altre soluzioni per rifare i pacchetti binari di tutte le applicazioni installate   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

Sull'argomento esiste una letteratura infinita:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-349632-highlight-quickpkg.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-398359-highlight-quickpkg.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-451090-highlight-quickpkg.html

 :Exclamation:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-174124-highlight-quickpkg.html

 :Exclamation:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-255548-highlight-quickpkg.html

...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *thewally wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   avevo sconsigliato quickpkg perchè ti copia le impostazioni che hai già creato in /etc tipo i file di conf della rete etc etc se copi il baselayout. dopo devi rimetterli a posto. 
> 
> Si, sono d'accordo con te  
> 
> Ma non vedo altre soluzioni per rifare i pacchetti binari di tutte le applicazioni installate  

 

infatti quando gli ho consigliato di non utilizzare quickpkg intendevo abilitare già da subito buildpkg come features nel make.conf. a sistema già compilato è l'unica soluzione.

in ogni caso il config protect funziona anche con i pacchetti precompilati.

----------

## kandalf

è andato tutto benissimo...  :Very Happy: 

solo una cosa

quando provo a fare

emerge -pvu --deep world

mi dice di aggiornare tutto, come se nn lo avessi fatto, ma io ho già provveduto a metterlo con -k

come mai? è normale?

----------

## cloc3

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -pvu --deep world
> 
> mi dice di aggiornare tutto, come se nn lo avessi fatto, ma io ho già provveduto a metterlo con -k
> ...

 

A me è capitato di osservare che le opzioni -uDpv -uDpvk e -uDpvK possono determinare comportamenti diversi di emerge, probabilmente perché i pacchetti precompilati possiedevano useflaf differenti da quelle attuali (o addirittura versione differente, perché talvolta viene forato un downgrade) che comportano dipendenze diverse.

----------

## kandalf

non è possibile avere una gestione mista funzionante?

io vorrei emergere qualcosa da sorgente e qualcosa con -k senza avere incompatibilità fra i 2 sistemi

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ho dato un'occhiatina veloce al thread ma mi pare che nessuno ti abbia consigliato qmerge. Si trova in portage-utils, e accede ad un repo ufficiale gentoo dove ci sono un po di binari già pronti (ma non sperare di trovare kde, gnome, ecc ecc..)

----------

## cloc3

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> non è possibile avere una gestione mista funzionante?
> 
> 

 

Penso di no. I binari sono stati compilati in un certo modo, che è diverso da quello che emerge produrrebbe se fosse lanciato senza k.

In genere, tuttavia, le differenze sono piccole, perché conivolgono un numero limitato di pacchetti.

Ricompilando singolarmente quelli, si riottiene una situazione coerente.

Anche se non la ho mai usata personalmente, so che alcuni utilzzano la FEATURE fixpackage per ridurre i problemi.

Vedi ad esempio: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-55863-highlight-fixpackage.html

----------

## kandalf

a questo punto diventa completamente ingestibile, puo' essere utile sono per installare qualcosa, che poi per aggiornare da emerge diventa un casino.

----------

## Kernel78

Prova a postare l'output di emerge -uDpvN world

----------

## kandalf

```
shirley kan # emerge -uDpvN --deep world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2)

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5 [1.20.1-r4] 559 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r2 [5.4-r6] USE="gpm -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -unicode" 2,259 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p16 [3.0-r12] USE="nls -bashlogger -build" 2,514 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4 [5.0-r2] 1,986 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.5 [0.14.4] USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx%" 6,939 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060227 [20051223] 38 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1 [5.8.7] USE="berkdb -debug -gdbm -ithreads" 9,886 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.7-r3] USE="berkdb -build -debug -doc -gdbm -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7j [0.9.7e-r2] USE="zlib -bindist -emacs -test" 3,213 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56  63 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.1 [1.01] 5 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/PodParser-1.34  93 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 [2.4.2] USE="berkdb ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -gdbm -nocxx -tk% -ucs2" 7,826 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17 [1.2.12] 227 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.4-r1 [4.1.4] USE="nls -bootstrap -build -static" 775 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6d [1.6-r1] USE="nls" 263 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.38 [2.20] USE="nls" 1,764 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/man-pages-it-0.3.4  635 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 [1.03] 7 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.4 [1.4.3] USE="nls" 299 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2 [3-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7 [2.59-r6] USE="-emacs" 903 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 [1.9.6-r1] 747 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r7 [1.8-r6] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3 [2.16.1] USE="nls -multislot -test -vanilla%" 12,299 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.94-r1 [5.2.1-r6] USE="nls -acl -build -static" 4,989 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5 [2.86-r3] USE="-ibm -static" 100 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.4-r7 [1.11.14-r3] USE="-bootstrap -build -static -unicode" 211 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-087-r1 [079-r1] 185 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.80-r4 [3.80-r2] USE="nls -build -static" 899 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r3 [1.3.12-r6] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.1 [1.875d] USE="nls -static" 982 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r1 [3.4.4-r1] USE="fortran gtk nls -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc% -gcj -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k% -multislot -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test% -vanilla" 27,694 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2006g  331 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r4 [2.3.5-r2] USE="nls nptl -build -erandom -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened -nptlonly -profile" 15,523 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6 [1.0.3-r5] USE="-build -static" 653 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.17-r1 [4.13] USE="python" 543 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-7.0-r2  USE="opengl" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon* -i810 -mach64 -mga -r128 -s3virge -savage -sis -tdfx -trident -via" 6,812 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r1 [3.0-r2] USE="-no-old-linux%" 394 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9 [2.8.5] USE="nls python" 562 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 35 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 35 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r1 [2.5.4a-r6] USE="nls% -static" 679 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 100 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7  USE="-debug" 52 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  USE="-debug" 41 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2  USE="-debug -doc -hardened -motif" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon* -i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -s3virge -savage -sis -tdfx -trident -via" 2,844 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 35 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 39 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r6  181 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="-debug" 47 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="-debug" 38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 96 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.0-r1 [1.1.0-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 577 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 73 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34  224 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 36 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2 [0.3-r1] 78 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.39 [1.38] USE="nls" 3,608 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.39 [1.38] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39 [1.38] USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r4 [2.12r-r1] USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt -static" 1,504 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/intltool-0.35.0  126 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r1 [3.5.4] USE="alsa cups kdeenablefinal spell ssl tiff -acl -arts -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -noutempter% -openexr -xinerama -zeroconf" 15,114 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/setarch-1.8 [1.0] 3 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.3.11-r2 [1.3.9] USE="ncurses nls spell -build -debug -justify -minimal -slang -unicode" 1,145 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.6 [3.2.5-r1] 272 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2 [4.0.7-r4] USE="nls pam -nousuid -skey" 1,264 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.3_p2-r1 [4.2_p1-r1] USE="ipv6 pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit -sftplogging -skey -smartcard -static" 919 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.1.3 [1.00-r4] USE="-debug -floppyboot -make-symlinks -netboot -savedconfig -static" 1,402 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r2 [3.1.4-r4] USE="nls" 2,256 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1-r1 [1.15.1] USE="nls -build -bzip2* -static" 1,573 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.0 [4.1.20-r2] USE="nls -build -static" 1,102 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-oodict-20060706  3 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 42 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cabextract-1.1  183 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r6 [1.12-r5] USE="nls" 867 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.25  USE="perl python -doc -guile -java -php -ruby -tcl -tk" 3,370 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.07  902 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.4  USE="X -rle" 591 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2-r2  USE="X aac alsa dvd flac imagemagick ipv6 mad nls opengl sdl xv -a52 -aalib -arts -asf -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -gnome -libcaca -mng -modplug -oss -samba -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vorbis -xinerama -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -nvidia* -via" 6,328 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2] USE="-unicode" 480 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.2 [21.9] USE="X% ipv6 nls" 238 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 667 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -magictouch -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon* vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i810 -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nv* -nvidia* -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.0-r6] USE="ipv6% -acl -build -static -xinetd" 754 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.15-r1 [2.14.1-r1] USE="-build -static" 181 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.3 [5.9] 43 kB

Total size of downloads: 163,699 kB

```

----------

## cloc3

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> shirley kan # emerge -uDpvN --deep world
> 
> ...

 

Sei ot, in questo topic.

Quello che mostri è un problema così vecchio che si sono stufati di chiamarlo baco:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-443022-highlight-sysapps+pamlogin+blocking+sysapps+shadow.html

----------

## Kernel78

@cloc3

lui non si lamenta di quello (anzi da quello che dice sembra che non l'abbia nemmeno notato, altrimenti l'avrebbe risolto)

@kandalf

Non riesco a capire quale sia il tuo problema, mi sembra normale che se è installato un pacchetto vecchio emerge -u tenti di aggiornarlo ... mi viene da chiederti quale versione di hdparm (o un altro pacchetto a caso tra quelli che vuole aggiornare) hai installato da binario ? Se hai installato un binario di hdparm versione 5.9 mi sembra anche sensato che voglia aggiornarlo ma se hai già installato la 6.3 allora sembra esserci qualche problema ...

----------

## kandalf

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *kandalf wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> shirley kan # emerge -uDpvN --deep world
> 
> ...

 

no no grazie quello mi è capitato mesi e mesi fa.

io se nn ricordo male dovrei aver aggiornato già la mia gentoo facendo un

emerge -uk --deep world

riguardo meglio e ti facci sapere grazie 1000

----------

## kandalf

credevo di aver aggiornato e invece nn era andato a buon fine.

adesso ho risolto ed è tutto ok, ho una gentoo binaria gestibilissima, grazie a tutti.

----------

